# Lightake ripped me off



## Pyrate02 (Mar 4, 2012)

UPDATE: Lightake finally sent me two replacements - it took them a while but they made good on it, unlike what happened to me with "Shoptemp" when they were a store a while back.

Accordingly, I am withdrawing my negative post and am again recommending them.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Mar 4, 2012)

I've been trying to tell people about them and their crappy customer service for about 2 months now. They sent me the wrong item twice in a row one time. Sandy, who does the customer service, is dumb as a bunch of rocks. It seems like they have more than a few people there, and the communication is minimal when any kind of problem pops up. Both times with this issue it took 1 day in between emails and it took a week just to get her to understand she sent the wrong item. Now, I do most of my business at eachgame.hk and I couldn't be happier. I hope lightake.com blows up!


----------



## Costello (Mar 4, 2012)

make sure you post reviews here:
http://shoptemp.net/shop/lightake-com-acekard-official-reseller-and-free-shipping-ds-3ds-flashcards-from-1-99.html


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 4, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> I've been trying to tell people about them and their crappy customer service for about 2 months now. They sent me the wrong item twice in a row one time. Sandy, who does the customer service, is dumb as a bunch of rocks. It seems like they have more than a few people there, and the communication is minimal when any kind of problem pops up. Both times with this issue it took 1 day in between emails and it took a week just to get her to understand she sent the wrong item. Now, I do most of my business at eachgame.hk and I couldn't be happier. I hope lightake.com blows up!



Thanks for the link to that place, I am going to get a couple of R4i Golds now (price seems cheap!) and its nice to know they are reliable. 

Love Wood firmware on my old M3 Simply but it lacks SDHC, and I only have one non SDHC micro SD card thats pretty small.... lol

To the OP sorry to hear about that place  Thank you for posting this though, never know when you could be saving some one else from the same fate.


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 4, 2012)

I will be more carefull about lightake, thanks for the info!


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Mar 4, 2012)

Costello said:


> make sure you post reviews here:
> http://shoptemp.net/...-from-1-99.html


I just did. 
@ *PsionicRoshambo *  You are very welcome.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 4, 2012)

I used lighttake a few month back to buy one of the ps3 hacking dongles and I only bought 1 and they ended up sending me 4! It seems their mistake worked in my favor. One of their employees uses this site (gbatemp) and she is called "lightake" maybe chat to her about it?


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Mar 4, 2012)

thegame07 said:


> One of their employees uses this site (gbatemp) and she is called "lightake" maybe chat to her about it?


I think you are referring to Lightake_Jerry?


----------



## Valwin (Mar 4, 2012)

i got from them like 15 R4 till this day and never have a problem with them is the only site i ever buy them from


----------



## 431unknown (Mar 4, 2012)

I've never had a problem with lightake either and I buy from the frequently.


----------



## Another World (Mar 4, 2012)

perhaps they just misplaced your item? jan is a pretty busy month with all the holiday orders going out. the chinese post slows to a crawl around this time. 

-another world


----------



## mjax (Mar 4, 2012)

Another World said:


> perhaps they just misplaced your item? jan is a pretty busy month with all the holiday orders going out. the chinese post slows to a crawl around this time.
> 
> -another world



Thanks for the headup, perhaps that explains the delay in receiving my package from another store... Tracking it reflected that it had been in Hongkong for 12 days. It only moved day before yesterday.


----------



## C-Kronos (Mar 4, 2012)

If you're in the United States, I highly recommend using a site like realhotstuff if you can, they're legit and they're really fast with shipping. Heck, their shipping is fast even when you're using free shipping options.

Thanks for letting us know about that site though, I'll be sure to steer clear of them. You should post a review on sites that are specifically for reviews to prevent more people from being ripped off.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 4, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> I will be more carefull about lightake, thanks for the info!


same here


----------



## Qtis (Mar 4, 2012)

Delivery times are always a problem if you use the cheapest option available. It doesn't matter where you buy your items from. If they use HK Post with normal deliveries the items are bound to be about 2-6 weeks in postage. Sometimes less, but considering the holiday period in China, it may even be that your order wasn't shipped in a few weeks because of the postal service, not the shop.

Go for UPS/DHL/whatever if you want your order in a matter of days. Just have to pay extra for it..


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm still waiting for a sample response from Jerry


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'd love to hear what he has to say also. I was a repeat customer until all this happened.


----------



## insidexdeath (Mar 4, 2012)

I once ordered from lightake and R4i Gold 3DS on December and the package arrived few days ago. Now I am convinced not to deal with Lightake anymore..


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2012)

No joke, they shipped us two FAKE R4i Golds. (And a real one)


----------



## Another World (Mar 7, 2012)

how do you know they were fake? there are many r4i golds, did you not get 3 of the same card? what issues did you experience with the 2 cards?

@[member='insidexdeath']: again... the chinese holiday post slows to a crawl between december and january. it happens every year. they use cheap air mail, which already will take 2-4 weeks. this is expected and pretty much every chinese flash kit site that offered free or cheap shipping used this slow method. around the holdiays that 2-4 weeks becomes 4-12 weeks. you can't blame them for the post, unless your package was post marked like a few days ago. then they obviously waited to mail it out and that would be an issue worth griping over. 

-another world


----------



## Themanhunt (Mar 9, 2012)

I have had zero problems with Lightake. I have made 2 orders with them in the past and both were good. Both came in 12 days to here in the UK, much the same as DealExtreme items do (apart from one which took 7 days)


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 10, 2012)

Lightake is one of my prefered sellers. Never had a problem with them. They come 2nd on my list of Chinese sellers.


----------

